# Just diagnosed but worried!



## saraann42 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all, Hope your all ok? Been to the doctors today as i have been dealing with IBS for many years, but told to just change my diet etc. Finally today the doctor agrees that i have the symptoms. I wanted to list the symptoms im experiencing because i worry and have GAD which makes everything 100 times worse. I have convinced myself that i have a stomach ulcer, not sure why but i think its down to my insane amount of searching on the internet. Anyway, my IBS started with constipation, pellet like stools that are hard to pass and hurt, i have a twinge in my right hand side above my belly button and i have severe trapped wind. I have also been experiencing what i can only describe as hunger pains but they come and go. I never fully feel as though i have finished on the toilet when i go, and sometimes pass mucus.Today the doctor was prodding my stomach and listening to it, she said that she could hear the trapped wind, afterwards i had the most severe wind pain that seemed to travel all over my stomach and in my back. I pressed on my stomach and could feel it moving. I have been burping loads and seem to have moved some of it, but i hate knowing its going to come back at some point. Has anyone else had these terrible gas pains? And the hunger pains? The doctor has put me on Mebeverine tablets for the spasms so im hoping this may help. Is there any advice for helping with gas pain?sorry its such a long post, i have so much i wanted to get off my chest. Thank you for your time taken to read this.x


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

saraann42 said:


> Hi all, Hope your all ok? Been to the doctors today as i have been dealing with IBS for many years, but told to just change my diet etc. Finally today the doctor agrees that i have the symptoms. I wanted to list the symptoms im experiencing because i worry and have GAD which makes everything 100 times worse. I have convinced myself that i have a stomach ulcer, not sure why but i think its down to my insane amount of searching on the internet. Anyway, my IBS started with constipation, pellet like stools that are hard to pass and hurt, i have a twinge in my right hand side above my belly button and i have severe trapped wind. I have also been experiencing what i can only describe as hunger pains but they come and go. I never fully feel as though i have finished on the toilet when i go, and sometimes pass mucus.Today the doctor was prodding my stomach and listening to it, she said that she could hear the trapped wind, afterwards i had the most severe wind pain that seemed to travel all over my stomach and in my back. I pressed on my stomach and could feel it moving. I have been burping loads and seem to have moved some of it, but i hate knowing its going to come back at some point. Has anyone else had these terrible gas pains? And the hunger pains? The doctor has put me on Mebeverine tablets for the spasms so im hoping this may help. Is there any advice for helping with gas pain?sorry its such a long post, i have so much i wanted to get off my chest. Thank you for your time taken to read this.x


Hi Saraann. Welcome to our gassy group.







I definitely relate to the gas. I have used 'extra strength gas-x. It provides a little relief. I also still feel like I have to go even after a 'nice' bm, and pass mucus. They all seem to be pretty standard symptoms. And my IBS diagnosis has raised my anxiety level through the roof. My gastroenterologist will not give me anything for it. I hope to fire him soon. I am going to see my regular doc, try and get a prescription for effexor for my GAD (I've had it before), and a referral to a new GI for a 2nd opinion. I think 2nd opinions are important. They can help ease anxiety. Two suggestions for you. Regarding the gas pains, they can be terrible. Just don't be afraid to break wind and belch. If you need to find a private corner, do so. Just don't hold it in. A 2nd idea is be careful with internet surfing. You can wind up diagnosing yourself with everything short of leprosy. The net is a great source of information, but must be used carefully. Hang in there. I'm sure this group can give you some ideas.


----------



## saraann42 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you rudibear for your response. Because im pretty new to the symptoms of IBS i wondered whether having wind pain that comes and goes for days on end is normal? I drink peppermint tea and take peppermint oil and i can feel the wind moving, it causes great pain under my left rib and then moves and goes, then the next day its back for a short while and then goes and comes back. It doesnt ever seem to completely go unless i dont have a flair up, then its normal. Is this what its like? Also, do you feel the trapped wind popping and bubbling as it moves through the intestines? x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS is a long-lasting chronic disease and the pain can range a couple of times a week for a short period of time to every day, all day long without any breaks from it at all.So pretty much every pattern is "normal" but generally the most normal is to have some breaks from the pain but for it to not really go away for long periods of time.So comes and goes for days on end is pretty standard, but some people have more good days than bad days and some people have only bad days.Sensations of the gut moving (or not quite moving) stuff around in IBS seems to be normal. The gut is always generating sensations but usually the nervous system keeps you from noticing it. In IBS that filter seems to be broken so we often feel the gut much more than you did before IBS. Sometimes the pain is normal movement but since we don't normally feel it the only interpretation the brain has for those sensations is pain.


----------

